#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 【表演宣傳】 音樂會 (高雄)

## 翔風狼獥獥

這個嘛...小狼我又來宣傳了^^  (被踹

---------

2/7(二)在高雄文化中心的至德堂有一場室內樂及管弦樂的演出，希望大家可以來聽聽。 
時間：２／７（二）晚上７點半 
地點：高雄文化中心至德堂 

然後我這裡有４張免費的票，需要的可以跟我說OωO 

---------

是說應該是沒有獸要聽QωQ  (趴

----------

